# New member frustrated.



## bamboofarmer (Jan 1, 2014)

Howdy! I'm a new member and I'm having trouble figuring out how to use this site. Nothing seems to work properly. For instance, I tried to make a photo album, but I can't upload any photos. There's no 'add photo' button or anything, so now I have an album with no photos. I tried to join live chat, which seems to be a joke. I tried to start a journal, but no go. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## bongbrain (Jan 1, 2014)

you have to pull the hammer back before pulling the trigger?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2014)

seems like we are having some issues, i can't use search


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 1, 2014)

yep, I tried to edit the size of a photo I uploaded and it locked up. 

and chat is a joke


----------



## Popcorn900 (Jan 1, 2014)

what problems are you having? I'll try and help.


----------



## bamboofarmer (Jan 1, 2014)

sometimes?


----------



## bamboofarmer (Jan 1, 2014)

thanks for the reply.


----------



## bamboofarmer (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey thanks a bunch! I guess I'm not as observant as I thought. I'm going to add some pics to my album now. Methinks my plants are dying.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 1, 2014)

Some forums require a week to pass before certain actions are available. I'm not sure if this is one of the forums that do that, I can't remember. Just be patient it's a good croud here overall.


----------



## AimAim (Jan 1, 2014)

Just pray to God you don't get into the Captcha Vortex. It is a cruel joke if you are even slightly high. If you have less than a neurosurgeon's vision you will be brought to tears trying to decipher that shit.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 1, 2014)

bamboofarmer said:


> Hey thanks a bunch! I guess I'm not as observant as I thought. I'm going to add some pics to my album now. Methinks my plants are dying.



i'll give you a bit of advice here. Be very specific and as detailed as possible when you post your problems for the best feedback


----------



## neosapien (Jan 1, 2014)

The text button to add photos to your album is hard to see because it's the same color as the background. Look at the screenshot, I have it slected to add contrast, it's circled in red. Is that what your problem was?



Off topic: If any of the REGS saw something, please pm me.


----------



## bamboofarmer (Jan 1, 2014)

Not sure what you mean by REGS.


----------



## bamboofarmer (Jan 1, 2014)

Will do. Maybe you can help me out with my problems once I get everything posted up. Thanks again.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 1, 2014)

I've fallen and I can't get up


----------



## neosapien (Jan 1, 2014)

Dannyboy, when do you become a moderator?

REGS means regular members. And yes Bamboo Farmer I will help you, because it's a new year. And because I like your screen name.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 1, 2014)

AimAim said:


> Just pray to God you don't get into the Captcha Vortex. It is a cruel joke if you are even slightly high. If you have less than a neurosurgeon's vision you will be brought to tears trying to decipher that shit.


Happened to me a time or two, any insight as to what causes that?


----------



## AimAim (Jan 1, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> Happened to me a time or two, any insight as to what causes that?


I think they just like fuckin with us. And I'm fine with that, they need their source of amusement as well.

Try to edit or create a "signature". Maybe it's just my Chrome, but nothing ever works the same way twice. And whatever progress you think you are making, the Captcha is lurking in the background just waiting to bring you to your knees:

"You wanna make a change to your Sig block muthafukker"? And it goes downhill from there.


----------



## bamboofarmer (Jan 1, 2014)

AimAim said:


> Just pray to God you don't get into the Captcha Vortex. It is a cruel joke if you are even slightly high. If you have less than a neurosurgeon's vision you will be brought to tears trying to decipher that shit.


I think I was there.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 1, 2014)

When all else fails find Finnslappy. He can fu%k up a wet dream so some say


----------



## bamboofarmer (Jan 1, 2014)

Popcorn900 said:


> what problems are you having? I'll try and help.


Well, I got the photo album problem figured out thanks to neosapien. I was wanting to start a journal as well, but don't know how or if I should. My main concern is to find out what is going on with my plants, and where the best place to outline all the details concerning my grow would be.


----------



## TheSnake (Jan 1, 2014)

bongbrain said:


> you have to pull the hammer back before pulling the trigger?


Oh my fucking god!!! Lmfao


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 1, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Dannyboy, when do you become a moderator?


i can't remember neo its all a blur. probably more than a year maybe longer. i only mod the garden section. its drama free and i only have to take out the trash once a month


----------



## neosapien (Jan 1, 2014)

bamboofarmer said:


> Well, I got the photo album problem figured out thanks to neosapien. I was wanting to start a journal as well, but don't know how or if I should. My main concern is to find out what is going on with my plants, and where the best place to outline all the details concerning my grow would be.


 *General Marijuana Growing*


*Newbie Central*


You can find alot of helpful threads in the 2 aforementioned subforums.

If you have a problem you can create a new thread here.

*Marijuana Plant Problems*


Use google to search this forum. Everything you need to know is buried here somewhere. Good luck.


----------



## bamboofarmer (Jan 1, 2014)

neosapien said:


> *General Marijuana Growing*
> 
> 
> *Newbie Central*
> ...


I know there's a lot of good info. on this site. I had been lurking around for a couple of months before joining. I kept ending up on Rollitup.org haha! Thanks for the bars btw. That seems like an awful lot of green for a noob like me.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 1, 2014)

bamboofarmer said:


> I know there's a lot of good info. on this site. I had been lurking around for a couple of months before joining. I kept ending up on Rollitup.org haha! Thanks for the bars btw. That seems like an awful lot of green for a noob like me.


if you are having plant problems it's cal/mag deficiency for sure...


----------



## bamboofarmer (Jan 1, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> i'll give you a bit of advice here. Be very specific and as detailed as possible when you post your problems for the best feedback


Heyyy Joe. Thanks a bunch for the reputation boost. You are too kind! I think I'm gonna like it here.


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2014)

welcome to riu read this forum https://www.rollitup.org/support/ has just about every answer to all of your questions


----------



## bamboofarmer (Jan 2, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> if you are having plant problems it's cal/mag deficiency for sure...


For sure? I recently found out that my water's ph is over 8, and thought maybe that was the culprit for my problems, so i've been waiting to see if I can get that balanced out before adding a bunch of other stuff. Problem is, I don't know how long I can afford to wait.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 2, 2014)

bamboofarmer said:


> For sure? I recently found out that my water's ph is over 8, and thought maybe that was the culprit for my problems, so i've been waiting to see if I can get that balanced out before adding a bunch of other stuff. Problem is, I don't know how long I can afford to wait.


i was just messing with you bud. it's kind of a running joke on this forum that every time someone has a problem guys say it's cal/mag deficiency.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 2, 2014)

bamboofarmer said:


> For sure? I recently found out that my water's ph is over 8, and thought maybe that was the culprit for my problems, so i've been waiting to see if I can get that balanced out before adding a bunch of other stuff. Problem is, I don't know how long I can afford to wait.


Having your ph over 8 will definitely give you problems in the form of nutrient lockout. Do you have a ph meter? What are you growing in? Soil? hydro? Coco? Rockwool? Got any pictures of your plants to post?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 2, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> yep, I tried to edit the size of a photo I uploaded and it locked up.
> 
> and chat is a joke


This has been an issue, forever. I long ago made a habit of copying my post to clipboard before attempting to double click a picture to set to full size.


----------



## RoyBrookfield (Jan 2, 2014)

please tell me how i can change my username or unregister from this site????


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2014)

RoyBrookfield said:


> please tell me how i can change my username or unregister from this site????


you cant sorry


----------



## bamboofarmer (Jan 2, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Having your ph over 8 will definitely give you problems in the form of nutrient lockout. Do you have a ph meter? What are you growing in? Soil? hydro? Coco? Rockwool? Got any pictures of your plants to post?


Hey Neo. I bought one of those dinky ph soil meters. Waste of 10 bucks! I recently ordered ph up/down, and it came with ph testing solution. That's what I used to determine my ph. Seems to work well enough. I'm growing in soil, and have some pics posted in my album. Still trying to get the hang of things though.


----------



## bamboofarmer (Jan 2, 2014)

RoyBrookfield said:


> please tell me how i can change my username or unregister from this site????


Why would you want to change your username?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 2, 2014)

bamboofarmer said:


> Why would you want to change your username?


You are either utterly retarded, or you know exactly why he would want to. Take your pick. I cannot believe for a second it would be the former so why would you even post such a post?


----------



## bamboofarmer (Jan 2, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> You are either utterly retarded, or you know exactly why he would want to. Take your pick. I cannot believe for a second it would be the former so why would you even post such a post?



 Well, thanks for the compliment! I posted such a post because I don't really see the big deal in choosing what may be somebody's actual name for a username. What if I had chosen 'WillFerrell' for my username? Would he suddenly come under the scrutiny of the DEA?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 2, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> This has been an issue, forever. I long ago made a habit of copying my post to clipboard before attempting to double click a picture to set to full size.


it hasn't done it to me until recently.....guess i'm lucky


----------



## bamboofarmer (Jan 2, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Having your ph over 8 will definitely give you problems in the form of nutrient lockout. Do you have a ph meter? What are you growing in? Soil? hydro? Coco? Rockwool? Got any pictures of your plants to post?


Here are some pictures. Only one plant has shown me she's a girl so far. The rest are still up in the air.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2014)

bamboofarmer said:


>  Well, thanks for the compliment! I posted such a post because I don't really see the big deal in choosing what may be somebody's actual name for a username. What if I had chosen 'WillFerrell' for my username? Would he suddenly come under the scrutiny of the DEA?


Or maybe he wants to rule out say an employer googleing his name and finding he's a grower and thinking we'd rather not hire him, as often happens these days just for facebook comments and such, or even just friends or family. Heck, I had a flatmate decide to google me upon moving in, that would have proven awkward. It's simply covering the bases.

I apologize though, I did come off rather strong, alcohol withdrawal and me are not getting on too well at present alas.


----------



## bamboofarmer (Jan 3, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Or maybe he wants to rule out say an employer googleing his name and finding he's a grower and thinking we'd rather not hire him, as often happens these days just for facebook comments and such, or even just friends or family. Heck, I had a flatmate decide to google me upon moving in, that would have proven awkward. It's simply covering the bases.
> 
> I apologize though, I did come off rather strong, alcohol withdrawal and me are not getting on too well at present alas.


No need to apologize. I was being slightly sarcastic. And you do make a point. Alcohol withdrawal? Is that a new years' resolution?


----------



## bamboofarmer (Jan 3, 2014)

Haha! Yeah, I know what you mean. I figure since this is my first grow, I shouldn't expect super results; Especially since I'm using T5's and bagseed. Just hope they produce something.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2014)

bamboofarmer said:


> No need to apologize. I was being slightly sarcastic. And you do make a point. Alcohol withdrawal? Is that a new years' resolution?


Since about the 10th of december actually. Drank almost every day prior to that, for 8 years, rather figured i needed to change my life. Went T-total just to see if i could, which actually worked, although am often an emotional wreck unfortunately. But tonight i have decided to buy a few bottles of beer to congratulate myself. t-total is no way to live, think that i am going to look at trying to make it a once a fortnight thing, something like that. Probably a better lesson in self-discipline to do it that way than simply cut it out completely. (besides, how can i eat seafood and not have some white wine with it!)


----------



## bamboofarmer (Jan 3, 2014)

Nothing wrong with having a drink now and then, if you can keep it at that. For some people it's easier said than done. I haven't had a drink for about two years. Good luck, and enjoy your beers!


----------

